# Looking into getting a GS pup.



## RAS (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking around for a GS puppy. I found a litter near me and I'm really interested in one of the females. I'm not really worried about them being registered. I just want a pure bread GS, preferably a female. The parents of the female I'm looking into are registered but the owners of the litter can't get a hold of the father's owner to register the pups. What I want to know is, what question should I ask or what behavior to look for to see if this is the litter I want to pick from? I'm looking for a dog that is good with kids cats and other dogs. I like to play with them and take her for jogs in the beach with me but I don't want a super hyper dog. I'm also in the Navy so I deploy a lot so I need it to be a good watch dog so my family can feel safer when I'm gone. This would be my first GS in a LOOOOOOOOOOOONG time (15+ years).


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Take a look down in this section, you'll find a lot of great info there:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=12&page=1


Oh, and welcome to the board!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find yourself a nice pure bred GSD with the proper papers. help us in maintaining the preservation of the breed. everything else in the GSD will follow to your order. good luck.


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

i would try to look at the parents.not having papers is not a big deal,if you just want a family dog.
i'm not sure what i would ask,maybe about their health?
as for temperment,it's somewhat up to you.
when you do decide to get a puppy,socialize that puppy as much as you can! with people,with kids,with other dogs,very important when they are young.
hyper dog? gsd are not the most hyper breed,but they can be a hand full.keep her healthy and happy by exersise,play with her,walk her and whatever she likes to do.
also,early training is allways a plus.you can look for puppy classes,it's fun,and it's a good way to socialize.maybe someone else will be in the class with a gsd,it happen to me,there was 3 other gsd in my class.
take your time,ask any questions that you have,even if it sounds stupid.
you can allways check this forum if you need more info.
good luck with whatever you decide to do.


p.s. if you hold that female first,she is going to be glue to you!!


----------



## RAS (Apr 26, 2008)

Well this female felt through. By the time I called the guy back, she was already spoken for. I'm located in Norfolk, Va. Does any one knows where else I can look for GSD pup near my area?


----------



## mastercabman (Jun 11, 2007)

ras,i'm also located in norfolk,va
i will talk to my trainer and find out where to go


----------



## RAS (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## RAS (Apr 26, 2008)

Well found some in Richmond. I will contact the owner tomorrow to see if I can come by and take a look. This one are AKC registered too and parents are in the same location.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

RAS - I hope you looked down in the choosing a breeder section, there are a number of things a breeder should be doing (health/temprement testing etc) as well as a list of suggested questions.

Good luck finding your perfect pup!!


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

You should take a look at the choosing a breeder thread on this forum and research it back a bit. I'm sure some breeders in your area will come up.
This is something you should take your time with and not rush into at warp speed . You are hopefully going to have the pup for 10 plus years. Take your time now and it will pay dividends down the road.
A good breeder is just as important as the pup. Ask about the warrantys the breeder has especially hip warrantys and references.
By all means get a 72 hour complete money back guarentee from the breeder that will give you time to bring the pup to your vet and make sure you have a healthy happy pup.
These are just the basics this forum is a wonderfull resource take the time to get to know all the resourcers that are availble to you.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I wish I knew someone in your area. I am a companion dog nut, but also wanted a GSD, that has good hips, a few credentials and all that stuff.

I am hoping someone that reads this from where you love will provide a few references.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

Timber1 
If your looking for a German Shepherd pup try this breeder in Wisconsin http://www.vonhausmiller.com. They breed both show and working lines and have just an immpecable reputation.
They have been breeding GSD's for quite some time.


----------

